# Grounding an OTA Antenna



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

Can somebody help me with a grounding question? 

I have an outdoor OTA antenna with a run into my attic. There, I run the feed to a pre-amp, then back outside to go through the basement. 

My question is, where should I ground the line? In the attic? In the basement? Both?

thanks.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I would be inclined to use an outdoor preamp on the mast , running the line directly to the basement entry point, where you should then ground the line with a grounding block. The grounding block should have #10 copper wire going to building entry ground (typically the ground at the circuit breaker box. Grounding rods are no longer considered to be adequate. I'd also ground the mast. Water pipes have often been used as grounding points, but in today's world with many homes having plastic piping, that may not be possible. Certainly, the lead to building ground should be as short as possible.
Hopefully, some of the installers here will add to or correct my comments.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Check out NEC 810.


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

I've read the code. What I specifically need to know is if a downlead, enters the house 2 times, does it need to be grounded 2 times, or is grounding it at the final entry point sufficient.

I have the lead into the attic, because I'm using a bandpass filter there, which is not weather safe. 

So, I go from the antenna, into the attic, then back outside and down the side of the house and into the basement.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

If I were to ground it just once, it would be at the point of first entry. IMHO, grounding at the final entry point is like closing the barn door after the horses have escaped.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't forget to ground the antenna to the same point that everything else in your house is grounded to (electrical box, ground rod etc.) if not you may get an annoying ground loop hum.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

And if you need to install a separate ground rod, bond this 2nd ground rod to the main electrical service ground rod, such as with at least 10 AWG.


----------

